# Male vs. Female



## ourico

"Gender (male versus female) -The male hedgehog tends to be a little more of a risk taker than a female. In the wild he is either looking for food or looking for a mate whereas a female is thinking of raising a family, protecting the nest / home and her territory." - Heritage Pets

Those with males and females, do you find this true? In a large cage 20 Sq.Ft. are males more likely to use it all because there more adventurous?


----------



## nikki

I haven't found that with any of mine. If anything I have a few females that are much more adventurous than any of my males.


----------



## shawnwk1

can't answer from a personal stand point (all mine have been boys), but from what i hear there are very few differences between a male and female and it's all anatomical not so much personality wise.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

As with the other replies, from what I've heard the differences between males and females seem to be quite minimal, hedgehogs are just little individuals.

My little boy certainly does not like to explore, to answer your more specific question. If Carlos had a 20 sq. ft. enclosure, I strongly doubt he would use all of it except to go straight from his food to his water to his wheel to his bed. :lol: I think if a hedgehog had such an enclosure and explored all of it, it wouldn't have anything to do with gender.


----------



## KathyTNY

I have one of each and notice no difference BECAUSE they are male and female. They are surely different because of their personality but not because they are different sex. Being more obsessed with their boy toy is about the only real difference in male and female..... :lol: and, really............isn't that the way it is in all of the human and animal kingdom? :lol: :lol: 

Kathy


----------

